# Switch electronico



## zgouki (Ago 2, 2007)

Hola a todos. Necesitaria saber si existe en el mercado algun switch/interruptor de bajo costo que desactive un circuito de voltaje alto (220 volts) cuando circule corriente electrica dentro de bajo voltaje (5-6 volts) dentro del switch desde otra fuente. Osea, que funcione con un electroiman interno. Nose si me explico bien, cualquier cosa visualizen el grafico. Muchas gracias por su atensión.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 2, 2007)

Eso que dibujaste es un relee, relay, contactor, relevador, Etc.
En ese caso en particular con bobina de 6 V (No especifica si es de CC o AC, son diferentes).

Y en su version electronica se llama relee de estado solido (sin contacto mecanicos).


----------



## VichoT (Ago 2, 2007)

Holas.zgouki.No te entendi muy bien, concuerdo con Fogonazo en ke loke dibujaste es un rele. y si kieres algo  sin contacto y desgaste mecanico te recomiendo alguien dela familia delos tiristores.

SRC si son 220VCC
TRIAC si son 200VAC

Podes buscar porle red como Dimmer electronicos.

BYE!


----------



## zgouki (Ago 3, 2007)

Perdon, pero nose que es AC ni CC ops: . Con respecto a lo que dibuje, si es un rele o electroiman (son sinonimos no?). Segun lo que tengo entendido, un rele es un mecanismo por el cual si circula corriente (en mi caso quiero que sea de entre 6 o 10 volts), se imanta (genera un campo electromagnetico), el cual puede ser utilizado para mover, por ejemplo un alambre de metal. Lo que necesito es un rele que venga ya con dicho mecanismo metalico( en el ejemplo, el alambre), el cual estara activando el circuito general mientras no pase corriente por el circuito del rele, pero cuando se ponga en ON el rele, este atraiga dicho mecanismo metalico y corte el circuito general; si se vuelve a apagar el rele, este mecanismo metalico retorna a su posicion inicial, aciendo circular corriente por el ciscuito general, de 220 volts, por ejemplo. Me explico ahora? Bueno, todo esto en un solo componente existe o debo comprar el rele por separado y pensar como ago ese interruptor metalico? Espero que no les haya causado problemas


----------



## canales (Ago 3, 2007)

Lo que necesitas es un relé SPST normalmente cerrado. Este relé mantiene su contacto cerrado siempre y cuando no haiga corriente en la bobina de control o activación, en este caso te la proporcionaría tu circuito de baja potencia (6 o 10 volts AC o CC). Lo que significa AC es Corriente Alterna (del inglés Alternating Current); y CC es Corriente Contínua, lo cual es lo mismo que DC (Direct Current) Corriente Directa.

Saludos....


----------



## zgouki (Ago 4, 2007)

La verdad que no sabia eso, muchas gracias amigo canales. Una ultima duda: los transformadores (por ejemplo tengo uno que transformadorrma 220 volts a 5 volts)dan salida a corriente continua no?
Y otra duda: el relé SPST lo consigo en cualquier casa de eolectronica? Y cuanto cuesta,mas o menos? 
Perdon, pero al final fueron tres dudas, jaja.   
Saludos y gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 4, 2007)

Aclaratoria para "zgouki" : 
Un relee NO es lo mismo que un electroiman
Un relee posee un electroiman y otras cosas, un electroiman NO posee un relee.

El electroiman es una bobina que corriente mediante "Tira" de una pieza metalica (Ferromagnetica, que tiene propiedades magneticas similares al hierro), el movimiento de esa pieza se puede emplear para accionar algo mecanico Por ejemplo: el trabapuertas de un automovil, si a este accionamiento mecanico le agregas un contacto electrico (Que maneje corriente) acabas de fabricar un relee.


----------



## canales (Ago 4, 2007)

Hola zgouki.

Con respecto a la primera duda. El transformador toma en su entrada AC y devuelve en su salida también AC. No importa si es un transformador elevador (eleva el voltaje de entrada)o si es reductor (reduce el voltaje de entrada), en él siempre entrará AC y él mismo entregará AC. Para obtener DC, tienes que colocar diodos rectificadores los cuales te convierten la salida AC del transformador en una señal DC pulsante, la cual aún no se puede usar porque es pulsante, para que quede una señal DC pura y limpia tienes que filtrarla, es decir la DC pulsante pasarla por un capacitor, y luego la regulas para que quede en un valor fijo.

Checa estos link:
http://www.unicrom.com/Tut_transformador.asp
http://www.unicrom.com/Tut_fuentepoder.asp

Por otro lado, ese tipo de relé lo puedes encontrar en cualquier casa comercial que vendan componentes eletrónicos, recuerda que el necesitas es uno normalmente cerrado. Te dejo este link para que aprendas un poco más acerca de los relés, es la versión en inglés que está más completa que la versión en español.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Relay

Mira, con respecto al precio; todo de penderá de la corriente y el voltaje que vayas a manejar y con los que vas a controlar. 

Espero que me hayas entendido.

Saludos.....


----------



## ELCHAVO (Ago 4, 2007)

usa un SSR , es un rele de estado solido muy facil de usar y ademas es optoaislado, busca en la compañia fabricante llamada OPTO22

SUERTE


P/D: no pierdas tiempo haciendole a los triacs o scr, son jartos de usar y aveces funcionan o aveces no, pueden tener falsos disparos y eso en potencia y en maquinaria es peligroso. en cambio los SSR yo los he usado y son perfectos y super faciles de usar !


----------



## zgouki (Ago 6, 2007)

MUCHAS GRACIAS POR SU ATENCION!
Ahora, debo hacerles una pregunta con respecto a los transformadores:
Una radio vieja de mi casa funciona con un transformador externo. Es un panasonic, el cual dice el siguiente texto en ingles: "AC ADAPTOR model....bla,bla,.... INPUT: AC 110/120/220/240V 5W. OTPUT: DC 6V 400mA"
Me gustaria saber si este adaptador en particular si transformadorrma alterna a continua, y tambien que cornos significa esos 5W despues de los INPUT ? Perdon por mi ignorancia. Muchas gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 6, 2007)

Los 5 W es la potencia consumida por el adaptador, que convierte 220 VCA (Tension de linea domiciliaria) en 6 VCC, o sea reduce y rectifica la tension


----------



## canales (Ago 6, 2007)

Claro que te transformadorrma de alterna a continua. La entrada (INPUT) se alimenta de la red comercial 110/120/220/240 Vrms (AC), la cual debe de estar conectada a un circuito rectificador para que te pueda sacar a la salida (OUTPUT) 6Vdc 400mA. Tenés que tener cuidado con la carga que vayas a conectar, porque lo máximo que puede suministrar la salida son 400mA. Por la ley de ohm (V=I*R) calculamos el valor mínimo de la carga que puede ser conectada (R=V/I), la cual es 15 ohmios. Esto quiere decir que puedes conectar cargas mayores de 15 ohmios. Si conectas cargas menores de 15 ohmios quemarías el adaptador porque la carga te demandaría más corriente de la que el adaptador puede suministrar.

Saludos.....


----------



## ciri (Oct 4, 2008)

No quería abrir otro tema, es solo un detalle...

alguien sabe como se llaman las luces que tienen las llaves, interruptores, de las casas, que suelen encenderse cuando la luz está apagada?.

o.. si sabes alguna forma sencilla de poder conectar una pequeña luz a 220ac.


----------



## AlexIcarus (Oct 4, 2008)

para conectar un LED a una fuente AC, lo q podés hacer es conectar un diodo en serie al led junto con una resistencia (que tiene q ser como de 15k). tenés q tomar en cuenta la potencia de la resistencia q tiene q ser de unos 2w. tenés q guiarte por la ley de OHM.


----------



## zaiz (Oct 4, 2008)

ciri dijo:
			
		

> No quería abrir otro tema, es solo un detalle...
> 
> alguien sabe como se llaman las luces que tienen las llaves, interruptores, de las casas, que suelen encenderse cuando la luz está apagada?.
> 
> o.. si sabes alguna forma sencilla de poder conectar una pequeña luz a 220ac.



Puede ser que te refieras a *lo que se llama un "foco piloto" y suele ser un foco de neon *en serie con una resistencia de 1k. Lo puedes comprar en cualquier tienda de electrónica. Aunque no varía con los niveles de luz.
Para que actúe como luz de "cortesía", "alerta" o de "pasillo" automática, tienes que pedirlo así en la tienda de electrónica.

*En cuanto a los significados de AC, DC y CC:*

*AC* es "corriente alterna" y es de forma sinusoidal, la cual oscila se semiciclo positivo a semiciclo negativo.

La *DC* es "corriente directa", y esta es de *cualquier forma *que puede ser partes positivas de una onda sinusoidal, un voltaje positivo que oscile un poco en forma de rizo, etc, no importa la forma de onda, siempre que sea de una misma polaridad, o sea, que no cambie a negativo. Por eso se dice que una salida con una sola polaridad es una DC y no tiene que ver con que la corriente sea contínua.

La *CC* es una "corriente contínua", es decir, que se refiere a una señal contínua y por lo general se habla de una corriente contínua para especificar que la señal no varía, es decir que es como una pila o una batería, que no tiene variaciones y si la vemos con un osciloscopio es una *línea recta.*

En cuanto a la aplicación para el relé, efectivamente *un relé SPST "normalmente cerrado*" cumple la función que requiere "zgouki", tal como lo dijo "canales".


----------



## ciri (Oct 4, 2008)

zaiz dijo:
			
		

> Puede ser que te refieras a *lo que se llama un "foco piloto" y suele ser un foco de neon *en serie con una resistencia de 1k. Lo puedes comprar en cualquier tienda de electrónica. Aunque no varía con los niveles de luz.
> Para que actúe como luz de "cortesía", "alerta" o de "pasillo" automática, tienes que pedirlo así en la tienda de electrónica.



sisisi.. eso eso.. me refiero.. pero no sabía como se llamaba... el foco..

gracias...

el resto de dc..ac.. ya lo sabía pero gracias igual...


----------

